# WebCam und Belichtungszeit



## GodWar (14. Dezember 2006)

Ich habe folgende WebCam!

http://de.europe.creative.com/products/product.asp?category=218&subcategory=219&product=15360

OK! Problem ist die Videofunktion dieser Kamera! Die Bilder sind wirklich gut bi 800er auflösung aber die Belichtungszeit frisst unmöglich viele Frames. Mache ich die Belichtung auf automatisch habe ich grade mal 5 Frame wenn überhaupt. Ich muss manuel auf fast dunkel stellen das man fast nichts mehr sieht einstellen, damit ich 14 Frames habe. 

Weiß jemadn ob man dies beheben kann? Bei meiner alten von Logitech ging das auch mit wesentlich mehr Frames!

Danke!


----------



## Andreas Späth (14. Dezember 2006)

Da hast das Problem ja gerade selbst beschrieben. Desto höher die Belichtungszeit, desto niedriger ist die Framerate zwangsläufig.

Du könntest höchstens versuchen mehr Beleuchtung ins Spiel zu bringen. Webcams arbeitem bei sehr hellem Licht generell besser, die Bildqualität steigt und die benötigte Belichtungszeit sinkt.
Ansonsten könntest du auch mal schauen ob sie einen "Low Light Modus" oder etwas in dieser Art hat, und noch ein wenig am Gammaregler rumspielen.
Übrigens Sonnenlicht gibt noch ein besseres Bild.

Dein Problem ist übrigens bei Webcams nicht ungewöhnlich, sondern eher fast an der Tagesordnung.
Die meisten Webcams schaffen keine hohen Frames wenn man eine "angemessene" Belichtungszeit für "normale Lichtverhältnisse"  einstellt.
Es gibt natürlich ausnahmen, die eventuell sogar billiger sind als deine. Aber generell würde ich unter 50-60€ nicht besonders viel erwarten. Und ich hab schon einige durchprobiert


----------

